# Ullanor or Armageddon?



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Just listening to the Helsreach audiobook and I am curious about one thing. Which ork force was bigger?

I only ask because it states that the ork fleet that approaches Armageddon and thus starting the Third war for Armageddon is the largest in the Segmentum. However, it is stated that the force at Ullanor was the largest ork army ever faced by the Imperium. So, with that in mind, my question is which force was bigger? the one at Ullanor, or that present in the Third war for Armageddon?

Many thanks


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I would make an educated guess and say Ullanor, by quite a way. It's also likely that "The Beast's" horde was larger than the one which initiated the Third War of Armageddon. 

That doesn't mean that Thraka's horde won't grow to eclipse Urg's (or The Beast's), it certainly has the potential to do so given the new titbits of lore in his codex supplement.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I would make an educated guess and say Ullanor, by quite a way. It's also likely that "The Beast's" horde was larger than the one which initiated the Third War of Armageddon.
> 
> That doesn't mean that Thraka's horde won't grow to eclipse Urg's (or The Beast's), it certainly has the potential to do so given the new titbits of lore in his codex supplement.


I agree, considering that it took the Luna Wolves *Legion* to take down the Ullanor Empire, and the Emperor and all the forces he brought with him, it would seem that Urglak's was the bigger army.

That said Ghazghkull's new lore says that with the addition of the Octarius Empire Orks to his army, he now has the biggest Ork army that has ever existed. So his Armageddon force isn't the biggest, but overall his entire force might actually be bigger.


LotN


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

would love to see a novel on ullanor


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think there is already a novel on ullanor- will have to do some research but I think I remember hearing about one. will let you know


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

The Wolf of Ash and Fire is about Ullanor but it's only a short story!


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

March of Time said:


> The Wolf of Ash and Fire is about Ullanor but it's only a short story!


no the wolf of ash and fire is not about ullanor


----------

